# Guide to Monitor lizard incubation



## monitor mad

Monitor lizards 

These are a few guide lines for incubation of most monitor lizards

1/ airtight egg container (plastic seal-able box's or buckets)
2/ Incubation medium .... perlite or vermiculite
3/ Incubation temperatures
4/ Incubation time

1/ I use plastic food containers that are airtight and i two thirds fill with perlite mix with one third airspace 

2/ The best mix of perlite/water is a 1:1 mix or even slightly drier of 1:0.8 by weight 

3/ Most monitor eggs do well with incubation temperatures of 86f to 88f 

4/ These vary from species to species but Ackies usually take approximately 100 days give or take a week , obviously research the species to find out incubation times

*method*
First i usually get the amount of containers i think may be needed then i weigh out my perlite/water mix and two thirds fill my tubs and with a spoon i make egg shaped depressions in the mix ready for the eggs which should be placed into the ready made depressions









after the eggs are placed into the egg box's click the lid so you get a good airtight seal , these then can be placed into your incubator and once a week take the lid off to inspect the eggs to make sure none have spoiled and to allow fresh air exchange (a couple of minutes is fine) , do *not* wipe any water off the lid or you will slowly dry them out , good luck with your eggs :2thumb:


----------



## Metzger

I can't believe no one has responded to this yet, awesome guide you've written there!
A quick question (From a complete novice), with having air tight containers, if you weren't at home to remove newly hatched young, how long would they last in the container without fresh air?
I'm doing plenty of researching into breeding Monitors before I even get a pair to try with.
Cheers -Chris : victory:
(oh, and that is the sweetest pic of a baby Argus I've ever seen!)


----------



## Dragon Wolf

Thanks mate, we've got a young pair of Boscs we may consider trying to breed at some point in the future. 
Obviously i'll research properly closer to the time, but what you've said here will also help regarding the incubation medium and temps : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

Metzger said:


> I can't believe no one has responded to this yet, awesome guide you've written there!
> A quick question (From a complete novice), with having air tight containers, if you weren't at home to remove newly hatched young, how long would they last in the container without fresh air?
> I'm doing plenty of researching into breeding Monitors before I even get a pair to try with.
> Cheers -Chris : victory:
> (oh, and that is the sweetest pic of a baby Argus I've ever seen!)


Hi Chris , they are good for up to 5 x Days as they absorb there yolk and there is enough water/food in that plus enough air for around 7 x days :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Dragon Wolf said:


> Thanks mate, we've got a young pair of Boscs we may consider trying to breed at some point in the future.
> Obviously i'll research properly closer to the time, but what you've said here will also help regarding the incubation medium and temps : victory:


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## winno

*Incubating*

I think this deserve to be a sticky its almost impossible to find info like this

GOOD WORK LAD:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cracking mate about time someone posted something like this up :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Thanks Guys :2thumb: , there isn't really a great deal of step by step information that is easy to find so i thought this would help first time and "accidental" breeders with a helpful guide :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

This "seasons" kicked off to a good start with this lot from 3 x clutch's 
incubating now

















hopefully more of these gorgeous lil Argus monitor babies


----------



## cocobates

a good step by step guide there bud will deff be refering to this if mine ever get a move on:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Biggys

monitor mad said:


> This "seasons" kicked off to a good start with this lot from 3 x clutch's
> incubating now
> image
> image
> 
> hopefully more of these gorgeous lil Argus monitor babies
> image


 
Nice one MM

Proper little crackers :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Biggys said:


> Nice one MM
> 
> Proper little crackers :2thumb:


Thanks bud :2thumb:


----------



## Metzger

monitor mad said:


> Hi Chris , they are good for up to 5 x Days as they absorb there yolk and there is enough water/food in that plus enough air for around 7 x days :2thumb:


Ah thats good to know, thanks for the info! I had this horrible picture in my head of a lot of dead little monitors because they had no air... :blush:

On a slightly different note, how would you keep a large clutch of hatchlings? we're Looking into breeding Boscs and hear the clutch size can be pretty huge. I was considering a rack system with 3-4 youngsters per section, but can't find anything about baby monitors kept this way or how I would go about getting the right gradient/basking temp using say heat strips.. any advice would really be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Metzger said:


> Ah thats good to know, thanks for the info! I had this horrible picture in my head of a lot of dead little monitors because they had no air... :blush:
> 
> On a slightly different note, how would you keep a large clutch of hatchlings? we're Looking into breeding Boscs and hear the clutch size can be pretty huge. I was considering a rack system with 3-4 youngsters per section, but can't find anything about baby monitors kept this way or how I would go about getting the right gradient/basking temp using say heat strips.. any advice would really be appreciated :2thumb:


Sorry for such a delayed reply 

Large clutches are best separated into manageable groups , stick to overhead heating/hotspot , it is easier to manage smaller groups and to ensure they are all eating and appear healthy , boscs are notoriously hard to breed but i wish you luck in your breeding endeavours with them :2thumb:


----------



## Metzger

Ah excellent, thanks for the info, out of pure coincidence I only checked back on this thread today :2thumb:
From what you've said there, would groups of 3-4 kept in 2ftx1ft viv, with a basking area up to 110 degress (Less heat due to very young age?) plenty of hides and moistened paper towel as a substrate (Dry towel in the basking/hot end) sort of miniture version of there adult homes, but no substrate to monitor (No pun intended) there faeces.
Looking to sell the offspring, so housing would only be short term. (Obviously not huge money is Bosc's, but more of a goal to breed than make profit, good practice for the future idea of breeding Green Trees though : victory
Fingers crossed on the breeding, our newly aquired sub-adult male has shown real interest in out 2yr old lady, shes just a bit... well shes a "lady" hehe...


----------



## Jaymz

Cracking post MM. Very helpful and if theres anything cuter than a hatchling Argus i've yet too see it. :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Jaymz said:


> Cracking post MM. Very helpful and if theres anything cuter than a hatchling Argus i've yet too see it. :no1:


Thank you kind sir :notworthy: and yep cute is a very apt description.:2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Good guide Steve only just stumbled across this :2thumb: 

Hopefully will be producing some montior eggs this year :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad

NightGecko said:


> Good guide Steve only just stumbled across this :2thumb:
> 
> Hopefully will be producing some montior eggs this year :whistling2:


Cheers Jase , thats my goal and the "buzz" you get when they lay or hatch is unreal!!! :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

The first batch is pipping now


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> The first batch is pipping now
> 
> image
> image
> image


Straight out the egg and already acting like there boss :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Straight out the egg and already acting like there boss :lol2:


 Yep quite an attitude on the little un's :lol2:


----------



## Ian.g

great guide mate! i shall be following this if i get any bosc eggs! and also when i get ackie eggs :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Another baby pic :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

Ian.g said:


> great guide mate! i shall be following this if i get any bosc eggs! and also when i get ackie eggs :no1:


Thanks Ian , hope it will be a help as when i was after information on the do's and dont's of monitor incubation i really had to dig for a stap by step guide :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Five babies out so far now and all looking good , :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

monitor mad said:


> Five babies out so far now and all looking good , :2thumb:


Make that 6 :lol2:


----------



## Jaymz

Awesome little ones MM. Must be pretty busy round your place at the mo eh?
Is that the last of them or are there more cooking?
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Jaymz said:


> Awesome little ones MM. Must be pretty busy round your place at the mo eh?
> Is that the last of them or are there more cooking?
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


More cooking :mf_dribble:, next lot due early June :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Last one available :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

New up-date 17.6.2011

four more (makes 10 so far this year)


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> New up-date 17.6.2011
> 
> four more (makes 10 so far this year)
> 
> image


stunning m8:notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad

krox2008 said:


> stunning m8:notworthy:


 
Cheers mate : victory:

More hatchlings , this time ackies :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

more new hatchling Ackies ,


----------



## Barlow

Thanks for this thread plus all the advice Steve.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

You helped make this possible.:no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Barlow said:


> Thanks for this thread plus all the advice Steve.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> You helped make this possible.:no1:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Nice work bud :no1: and your more than wellcome as the reason i put this thread up was because there was so little information regarding correct incubation methods at the time when i myself looking for a guide to help me.


----------



## monitor mad

Latest little Argus to hatch :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Next Argus out today , 22/08/2011 :flrt:


----------



## Jaymz

Congrats once again mate, amazing pics :no1: awesome babies : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

This is an awesome post... one I continue to look back on as I am setting up another incubator. I normally use vermiculite but I might give perlite a go as I've had little success incubating varanids so far.

Cheers Steve : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

NightGecko said:


> This is an awesome post... one I continue to look back on as I am setting up another incubator. I normally use vermiculite but I might give perlite a go as I've had little success incubating varanids so far.
> 
> Cheers Steve : victory:


 
Thanks Jase hope it all works out :2thumb:


----------



## eubankclare

This thread is fantastic, im going to follow it when/if we get tegu eggs 
Thank you so much 
:2thumb::no1:


----------



## chapmand

hoping to get another young bosc next year to eventually breed with my other in a few years, might even print this off to refer to when the time comes. Thanks for posting this. :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

some more


----------



## monitor mad

And still it continues , laid today (8 x total) two in another box :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Mertens water monitor egg's :2thumb:










and now the long nine month wait!!:2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

A beautiful sight mate, I'm over the moon for you :2thumb:
You've got the Argus' sussed so fingers crossed for these guys.

Jay : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Baby Argus Monitors are big when they come out that egg!! 

I love Argus Monitors!!! They are on the want list, I think they are just one of the best looking monitors that I have seen!

Congrats :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Iguanaquinn said:


> Baby Argus Monitors are big when they come out that egg!!
> 
> I love Argus Monitors!!! They are on the want list, I think they are just one of the best looking monitors that I have seen!
> 
> Congrats :no1:


Cheers there great monitors and come out of the egg with "attitude" :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Some more monitor hatchlings for this thread, incubated using the same method. 

Varanus auffenbergi - The Peacock Monitor.


----------



## adamholtom85

Has anyone got any advice for me? Basically ive got a lay box inside with my ackies but she refuses to go in there, she laid her eggs last time in the substrate and hid them very well, so any advice


----------



## chapmand

monitormad done an excellent thread for monitor incubation i havent got s link but carnt be too hard to find in search


----------



## Barlow

adamholtom85 said:


> Has anyone got any advice for me? Basically ive got a lay box inside with my ackies but she refuses to go in there, she laid her eggs last time in the substrate and hid them very well, so any advice


 
She's basically saying she dissaproves with your nesting box. What do you have in there? Is it heated? Does it have a lid? What are it's dimensions?


----------



## monitor mad

more hatching out (Argus again)


----------



## i.am.idc

monitor mad said:


> more hatching out (Argus again)
> 
> image
> image


AWESOME :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

new batch out today :2thumb:


----------



## Metzger

monitor mad said:


> new batch out today :2thumb:
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad

Metzger said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:












And a day later :2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980

awesome post mm :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Love all the Argus Hatchling pics - sooooo cute!!

Awesome guide Mr F!!! :notworthy:

Just having a good read in preparation, in case the Ackies decide to give me eggs some time soon :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla

Great thread this, & Steve's method has proved effective for himself & others. Ive just had to build quite a huge incubator due to my Black throats currently gravid, & my white has also been locked up. :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Chuckwalla said:


> Great thread this, & Steve's method has proved effective for himself & others. Ive just had to build quite a huge incubator due to my Black throats currently gravid, & my white has also been locked up. :2thumb:


 
All good news there me old buddy , great news matey :no1:


----------



## harryw

hi
just looking for a bit of help/guidance with my ackies - this year and last 2 of my females were witnessed mating and they subsequently laid a clutch each but on both occasions eggs went "off" and proved to be unfertile.
does the male or indeed the females have to be cooled ? i am happy with their set-up and feeding regime and my incubater has proved itself as i have hatched some horsefields tortoises in it this year
any advice would be welcome as i am perplexed as to where i am going wrong - i think ackies are simply great to keep but would just love to breed them
thank in advance harry


----------



## Barlow

harryw said:


> hi
> just looking for a bit of help/guidance with my ackies - this year and last 2 of my females were witnessed mating and they subsequently laid a clutch each but on both occasions eggs went "off" and proved to be unfertile.
> does the male or indeed the females have to be cooled ? i am happy with their set-up and feeding regime and my incubater has proved itself as i have hatched some horsefields tortoises in it this year
> any advice would be welcome as i am perplexed as to where i am going wrong - i think ackies are simply great to keep but would just love to breed them
> thank in advance harry


 Can you give us some information on how the eggs were nested? How long after they mated did it take for the females to lay, and what did they lay their eggs in. Most eggs that go bad are usually the result of a bad nesting experience for the females and usually don't lie in the incubation technique. And no, ackies do not have to be cooled at all.


----------



## harryw

Barlow said:


> Can you give us some information on how the eggs were nested? How long after they mated did it take for the females to lay, and what did they lay their eggs in. Most eggs that go bad are usually the result of a bad nesting experience for the females and usually don't lie in the incubation technique. And no, ackies do not have to be cooled at all.


Hi i keep my ackies in a large viv (5' x 3' x 3' ) with basking platforms and at various temps (hottest 120-140 F coolest 95 F) after i note they have mated i move mated female to another viv with a deep substrate (12-16 in) of a mix of sand and soil kept fairly damp to allow tunnelling and egg laying temps are very similar to large viv - they generally lay 4-6 weeks after mating
thanks for your response harry


----------



## Barlow

harryw said:


> Hi i keep my ackies in a large viv (5' x 3' x 3' ) with basking platforms and at various temps (hottest 120-140 F coolest 95 F) after i note they have mated i move mated female to another viv with a deep substrate (12-16 in) of a mix of sand and soil kept fairly damp to allow tunnelling and egg laying temps are very similar to large viv - they generally lay 4-6 weeks after mating
> thanks for your response harry


 4 weeks is pretty much the maximum time your females should be holding onto eggs, you should be shooting for around 18 to 20 days ideally. 6 weeks is way, way bad for the female and I doubt many eggs will be successfully incubated from a clutch that has been held on to for that amount of time.
Have a read of this bud, there's some info on nesting and incubation on there.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html


----------



## harryw

thanks mate very informative and also a good read - i appreciate from your article that ackies need a deep substrate - the only thing that worries me will be the weight as the ackies viv sits above a tortoise encloser of same dimensions - the only way round that problem is to consider building a new viv for the ackies to incorporate their needs !!
anyway thanks again for your help harry


----------



## philipniceguy

this is a great thread and has some great pictures, only things I think it's lacking is incubator it's self pics, and of course more varanus babys. so MM and others post few pics of your "proven" incubators, more interested in homemade ones:2thumb: and whats used to heat them. back many moons ago all I used was a heat mat in a box :lol2: worked mind:gasp:


----------



## monitor mad

philipniceguy said:


> this is a great thread and has some great pictures, only things I think it's lacking is incubator it's self pics, and of course more varanus babys. so MM and others post few pics of your "proven" incubators, more interested in homemade ones:2thumb: and whats used to heat them. back many moons ago all I used was a heat mat in a box :lol2: worked mind:gasp:


 Pretty simple it's a converted cocacola fridge , glass front to allow viewing and two four foot heat mats rigged to a pulse stat ...... job done 


I will get some more pictures up later today of it :2thumb:

my incubator has proven itself over and over but really most incubators will work as long as the temps remain pretty constant so mine is by no means better or worse than a lot of other incubators bought or custom made :2thumb:


----------



## liamhicks

Sorry to comment on this old thread, i have in incubation 9 Bosc monitor eggs. they have been in there around the 5 month mark and the eggs have gone soft and a few have sunken in.

Ive bread many other reptiles but this is my first monitor clutch, but how long after they start to sink do they generally hatch? With dragons in the past its always about a day or 2. But these have been sunken for about 48 hours so just curious.

Thanks liam.


----------



## monitor mad

Not a monitor but hatched using the same method and mix EXCEPT 83f incubation temps


----------



## Jaymz

BUMP :no1:


----------



## choddyx1

*argus monitor*

Hi wicked post dude, Just wondered if you had any Argus babies at the moment or may be where I could get one. Cheers.


----------



## 39761

pukka post m8 why is this not a Sticky:bash:


----------

